# Pictures won’t upload



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2018)

Why is it when I take a photo with my iPad, it uploads, to the forum, with no problem. But if I take a photo with my iPhone, I keep getting image failed. I have resized them and it still doesn’t work.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

I had the same problem then realized the pics were too large.  Resized them and no problems.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2018)

I thought the same as you James and did resize them. Still won’t load. The resize is 800 pixels. Maybe I need to go smaller.


----------



## Matrix (Feb 21, 2018)

The upload limit is 1024x1024, no more than 300K, this should be enough for computer screen. The forum will resize the image if it exceeds the limit but will fail if it is too big.

Photos taken with iPhone can be huge, 800 is OK, maybe the file size is too big?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 21, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I thought the same as you James and did resize them. Still won’t load. The resize is 800 pixels. Maybe I need to go smaller.


Try the size of your avatar picture (??)    One time I had to clear my browser...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2018)

Matrix said:


> The upload limit is 1024x1024, no more than 300K, this should be enough for computer screen. The forum will resize the image if it exceeds the limit but will fail if it is too big.
> 
> Photos taken with iPhone can be huge, 800 is OK, maybe the file size is too big?



The weird thing is, I took several pictures and one did upload. The others didn’t. Not sure what you are meaning by file size.


----------



## Matrix (Feb 21, 2018)

It sounds like temporary network problems. File size shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 21, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Why is it when I take a photo with my iPad, it uploads, to the forum, with no problem. But if I take a photo with my iPhone, I keep getting image failed. I have resized them and it still doesn’t work.



I have found that it's always the size.

So if your I pad photo loads, use the same size from your I Phone.  I have an I Pad and Apple can be weird at times.

My I pad keeps losing the connection to the forum.  I can't figure it out.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 21, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Why is it when I take a photo with my iPad, it uploads, to the forum, with no problem. But if I take a photo with my iPhone, I keep getting image failed. I have resized them and it still doesn’t work.



Just a second now.  On this forum you have to add go advanced manage attachments  downoad the file add the file and then select it and drag it to send it.

How do you do it on the I phone.?  Are you sending it as an attachment?

Also check this out.  The file extension of the photos on this forum.

These are the ones accepted.  I had trouble on another forum. It was the file extension.

Valid file extensions: doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png txt zip


----------

